# Need suggestions on settings for CS electronics motor dyno



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Just picked up a CS electronics motor dyno and would like to know what parameters to use to give realistic results. Do not want to fry it like the damn integy pro one I had - one motor breaking it in at 3 volts and it smoked - in the trash it went.

Any help would be appreciated from anyone.

Thanks

mc

Team ShOrT BuS
*************


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Mike, what are you using for power? battery packs or a power supply? then i will be able to help you better, But until I know that here is some info, the unit wont work under i think 6.8 volts I used to run mine at 7.6 on a power supply that was adjustable from 0 to 24 volts and 0 to 45 amps. being that most battery packs are well above 7.6 after they are fully charged, is why I chose that voltage. Hope this helps for now. also if you use 7.2 battery packs put 2 or 3 in parrallel(not SERIES) so you dont loose voltage as fast, thats if your not using a power supply


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I picked that up from searching the boards on the parallel packs that is what I was going to do.

It is on its way but from what I read in the instructions I need a 12 volts supply for the dyno and packs for the motor part or am I misunderstanding the instructions.

Figured you could help since I thought you post that you had one.

Thanks

mc


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I guess I could use my GFX to get the voltage I need from the motor part or is that not a good idea?

mc

Team ShOrT BuS
************
www.maxamps.com


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

probably wouldnt use your GFX, wouldnt risk the possible damage. 
as far as the power for the dyno, i took a wall mount power cord(like from a battery operated toy) cut the blug off the end and put connectors on the dyno and the plug. Make sure its rated @ 12volts and at least 500mah, Another source you can use is the wall charger for a 12 volt airplane starter battery. The battery packs in parrallel will be sufficient, and will give you better real world numbers for that particular battery and motor combo. I found the dyno works best with stock motors, and mods down to 12 turn, But that was powersupply limited for me, it worked fine down to 8 turns with battery packs. make sure you have the latest software, which you can down load from there website. did you buy it new or used? I was looking for one myself again! I should have never sold it to begin with!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Jay - I snagged it used for $200 with everything.

I will look into the wall charger trick - that seems the most logical and easy to work with.

Thanks

mc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rctazmanmc said:


> Jay - I snagged it used for $200 with everything.
> I will look into the wall charger trick - that seems the most logical and easy to work with.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


thats cheap!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Jay is this what you are suggesting? 

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&product%5Fid=273-1779

I thought the dyno will draw alot of amps from the motor to run or am I wrong in that thinking.

Thanks again - want to make sure before I destroy something.

mc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah that was exactly like i was talking about, Okay on that Dyno there are 3 oairs of wires, 2 go to your motor. they are the shortest ones, the other 2 pair one set will go to your power supply or battery packs which ever yyou use, and the other set go to a 12 volt power source to power the Dyno itself( the screen and processor inside the unit) the only thing that draws any amps is the motor, not the DYno itself. I believe the motor wires are red and blue, the others should be red and black 2 with banana plugs and 2 with like jumper cable ends unless the previous owner changed them like i did!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Cool.

Wires as you stated.

Tested tonight with what I have and it worked great just ahve to go out and get the correct thing.

Thanks again

mc


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Use nothing but a battery pack to run the tests....it will fry any charger you hook up to it and most power supplies won't work correctly.

If you need more testing time out of a pack, wire two in parrallel, which will give you double the capacity (in theory).....thats what I use on mine....

It's not a bad dyno, just I found the tests to vary WAY to much between motors.....

Later EddieO


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks guys - I am going to get a power supply like I posted about today from Radio Shack.

I just wanted to get something to be able to see the effects of doing things differently on the motors and the differences between them.

I gotta load the software up and connect the dyno to it but I am looking forward to that!

mc

Team ShOrT BuS
++++++++++++


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EddieO said:


> Use nothing but a battery pack to run the tests....it will fry any charger you hook up to it and most power supplies won't work correctly.
> 
> If you need more testing time out of a pack, wire two in parrallel, which will give you double the capacity (in theory).....thats what I use on mine....
> 
> ...


Eddie,
I use a rack mount power supply that was adjustable from 0 to 28 volts and 0 to 35 or 40 amps and it worked fine, was more conistant than even 2 battery packs wired in parralell.


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

The dyno can draw over 75 amps....a 35 amp PS will not work correctly and will void your warranty. According to CS, the power supply does something to the electronics over time that will cause them to fail....

Simply put, if it was meant to be used with a power supply, they would tell you in the manual.....last I checked, it specifically tells you NOT to.

Later EddieO


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EddieO said:


> The dyno can draw over 75 amps....a 35 amp PS will not work correctly and will void your warranty. According to CS, the power supply does something to the electronics over time that will cause them to fail....
> 
> Simply put, if it was meant to be used with a power supply, they would tell you in the manual.....last I checked, it specifically tells you NOT to.
> 
> Later EddieO


Hmmm, mine says you can, but mine is an older model too, bought it in 2001 Maybe they figured that out later,


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

The manual is more than likely referring to the part of the unit that needs a power supply to power its screen and such....for the actual load on the motor, it shoudl require a battery....both of mine are newer units, but they look the same as older units....I know a modified motor is gonna pull more than 35 amps though....

Later EddieO


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

EddieO said:


> The manual is more than likely referring to the part of the unit that needs a power supply to power its screen and such....for the actual load on the motor, it shoudl require a battery....both of mine are newer units, but they look the same as older units....I know a modified motor is gonna pull more than 35 amps though....
> 
> Later EddieO


oh most definiltey, I only ever did stock motors


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

CS-Electronic website for PowerCheck Dyno :::::

http://www.cs-electronic.com/CS-Produkte/Power_Check/power_check.php


----------



## tjcdas (Oct 6, 2004)

Guys any idead what cable I need to get for the computer link? I picked up a used one with out a cable.


----------

